

DHH tweets about recruiter contacting for RoR dev position - mycodebreaks
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/175658131429400576

======
rquantz
From Raganwald's new ebook, _How to Do What You Love_ :

"Recruiters are simple keyword-oriented pattern matching machines."

------
spitfire
This has happened to me before wrt software I've written. Them: "Do you have
any qualifications on $FOO?", Me: "..."

------
rkrkrk21
LOL ..finally somebody's got some balls to recruit DHH lmao !!

~~~
mycodebreaks
LOL... Sr. RoR developer...

